# 8/11/07 Fluke



## SMDave (Aug 12, 2007)

This fluke was caught on the same pink 3/4oz. SPRO bucktail jig I was reviewing, tipped with a live sandworm. He (or she?) was in the 16-17" range. It was a slow day, but we managed to catch a sea robin as well, around 2lbs.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 12, 2007)

Almost a keeper - good job.


----------

